# black or blue background



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

i have a 265 gal freshwater tank with african cichlids. should i go blue or black background, or does it even matter, and what is the difference btween the two. i have a power compact light


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

It is completely up to you and your tastes.

Personally I like either black or a very deep blue. I don't particularly care for the lighter blue backgrounds. But like I said, it really has to do with personal preference.[/quote]


----------



## davdev (Feb 10, 2010)

Personally, I despise blue backgrounds, but it is really up to you.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I like my black background but I wouldn't mind a deep dark blue background.


----------



## JimmyTheFish (Oct 4, 2005)

After seeing many blue backgrounds in aquarists african rift set-ups, it just appeared to wash the fish out, particularly as some many species from Malawi and Tanganyika have some blue colouration. So I use black and with the right combination of lighting you can really get some awesome contrast and make the fish (to use an Australian term) "stick out like dogs balls!"

My personal preference anyways.

Cheer

J.


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

It probably depends also what substrate you have and decorations but I too like black backgrounds best too me it makes the fish really pop out. I like that with a lightly colored substrate but that is just personal preference. Actually I am not sure how tall your tank is but the background I got from my LFS was 24" tall and black on one side and dark blue on the other. You could get something like that and try both!


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

ok thanks. i guess i will try black


----------

